# Nurse Visits



## bfoster (Aug 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone could direct me to some good information on Nurse Visit guidelines (99211) and especially how to document and guidelines on billing them out. Any information would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## zaidaaquino (Aug 5, 2008)

I recommend going to www.trailblazerhealth.com and do a search for *99211*.  That takes you to a document called _Documentation Requirements for 99211_.  This is a great article to keep on hand...hope this helps.


----------

